# Kids toy to big boy toy



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

A while back I found a kids slingshot toy in the tool section of the dollar tree and set it up with 1842 tubes and a small pouch and lanyard. Well last weekend I finally found a few more of them and now have one set up with 2050 tubes and a regular pouch.

The frames are a slick plastic so I wrap them with old bands to make them more grippy and shoot them in a pinch / fork support grip. They are kinda small and I have big hands so while learning to shoot them I had a few slips and was thankful that I was using a lanyard so the frame did not hit my face.

The tubes have an active length of 13 inches and are very zippy. I find these setups to be easy to shoot as accurately as my other slingshots.

Just thought I would share a idea for some cheap fun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, great idea.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hey! ive done the same with scrap leather and red crepe #30 rubber bands. i use it to plink with b.b.s


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Imperial said:


> hey! ive done the same with scrap leather and red crepe #30 rubber bands. i use it to plink with b.b.s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great idea, I think I will set up one that way too!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> That is a great idea, I think I will set up one that way too!


ive already set up a couple, like the one in my pic, and given them away to kids. for 99¢, its a good deal. lol, ive got it in my work backpack and i take it out some times during lunch to plink a little with all the .22 sized, or there abouts, pebbles on the ground around me.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Imperial said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great idea, I think I will set up one that way too!
> ...


Cool, just curious how did you attach the rubber bands to the frame? I can't quite figure it out from the picture. Thanks


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> Cool, just curious how did you attach the rubber bands to the frame? I can't quite figure it out from the picture. Thanks


does this pic help any? all i did was bring the end over the top. old school style.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Imperial said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, just curious how did you attach the rubber bands to the frame? I can't quite figure it out from the picture. Thanks
> ...


Yup! I got it now thanks


----------



## Larry Bass (May 14, 2016)

Just found some of those last week too. Great score. I've been putting a few together for bb's and have fired a few rounds of marbles through them too, for good measure. These are FUN little shooters. Thanx for sharing Raventree.  lb


----------

